# Asking for some goose help



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

So this is my first year hunting. I am completely obsessed with getting some goose. I have no idea where to go or how to go about it. I'm not asking anyone to give up there secret spots but I would like to ask some help on location. Where would be a good place to go, public land of course? (general locations would be great). What kind of terrain am I looking for? And tips on how to get them. I am assuming you usually can't just walk up and shoot them. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Everywhere there is big water, there are geese and of course in some places they are on smaller rivers and ponds. The first step is find the geese. To find them, fill you car/truck up with gas and get a good pair of binoculars and start driving until you see geese. I have followed birds in the air many times just to see where they end up going. Sometimes they end up on public land, however, more times than not, they end up on private. A lot of geese will roost on public land. Find out where they want to be and then set up some decoys before they get there. Sometimes, you can sneak geese, but they are tough to sneak, be patient and don't hesitate to belly crawl. Don't call unless you're an expert, just be quiet and hope they swing by for a shot or come right into the decoys.

Now that I've told you how to shoot geese, there is nothing you already didn't know and it doesn't make it any easier, but goose hunting in Utah without private land access is not easy, it is as much luck as skill.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Put out some quality, clean decoys in the spot you have chosen.
Then take at least an hour creating a natural looking spot to hide. After you think you have a great looking 'hide', take at least another half hour to make it perfect.
When the geese come in, watch them with your eyes, not your face.
Don't sky blast.
That is how you kill geese.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After you get everything set up, stand back away from everything and look at your blinds and spread for anything that doesn't look right. (shiny anything, blinds not covered, blinds that don't match surroundings and things like that) The first flock that comes looking should tell you if everything is correct or not.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have a hard time hunting geese in UT because I was spoiled on it in OK. As has been said, if you don't have private access it is hard, but possible. It's just more work than I care to put out for a bird. I'd rather shoot ducks in UT, but if I had private access that was used regularly by geese, I would switch in a heartbreak. 

That said, if you know where the geese want to be, you have 90% of it figured out. If you're not where they want to be, a long day just got longer. Oh, and with you being new to hunting, make sure you use enough of a load to bring them down. Duck loads won't cut it unless you get lucky and break a wing or hit them in the head. I like T's or BBB...even then, those birds are tough and can sometimes absorb several shots before dropping.

Good luck to you!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Oh, and with you being new to hunting, make sure you use enough of a load to bring them down. Duck loads won't cut it unless you get lucky and break a wing or hit them in the head. I like T's or BBB...even then, those birds are tough and can sometimes absorb several shots before dropping.


I have shot geese for over 30 years with a 20 gauge, #4 lead 2 3/4 loads back in the day and #2 3" magnum in steel today. The problem with killing geese is getting them within range, if they are within 40yrds your killing geese with a duck load so I have to disagree with you giving this guy that type of information.

Just make sure they are in range, 40-50 yrds is a long shot. try to get within 20-30yrds and give them steel.

You can find geese on allot of the WMA's up north. you will work for them because they won't fly over where most people hunt unless they are new to the area. They always leave sometime during the day to feed and hopefully come back before shooting hours end. Salt Creek and Public shooting grounds are good places to start. find there flight path and you can get some good shooting in, and hopefully bring some geese home with you.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

fish-n-fool said:


> I have shot geese for over 30 years with a 20 gauge, #4 lead 2 3/4 loads back in the day and #2 3" magnum in steel today. The problem with killing geese is getting them within range, if they are within 40yrds your killing geese with a duck load so I have to disagree with you giving this guy that type of information.
> 
> Just make sure they are in range, 40-50 yrds is a long shot. try to get within 20-30yrds and give them steel.


Since the OP said he was new to goose hunting, I wanted to give him the best info, IMO, possible. You can kill an elk with a .243, but loading up with a heavier caliber is rarely a bad idea (as long as it is not too "big" for you) - especially if you can't put the shot squarely on the "X" time after time.

I don't doubt you could kill decoyed geese back in the day with #4 lead shot (I loved that stuff), but being new to the sport, there is going to be a learning curve. I remember when I first started hunting geese - they are bigger than ducks, and so I made the mistake numerous time of pulling up on them too soon when they were either at or beyond range. If you shoot duck loads at them, it's a recipe for frustration. I'm not advocating sky-blasting (hate it), just trying to be realistic for a newcomer.

Maybe it's me too, but I can't hit a flying barn door with #2's. I hate that size shot. It's just never worked out for me. Now, 3's on ducks are deadly . I've had the same luck with T's on geese.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I used steel 4s, 2 3/4" 20 gauge shells, so 3/4 ounce of steel, exclusively in Canada this year. I shot a triple and a quadruple. These three birds landed in a row, all decidedly dead when they hit the ground:



I don't think you need shot larger than 2s for geese at reasonable ranges. One of the birds I killed weighed 11.2# dressed, so it was likely a 14# bird. Our average bird weighed 8.75# dressed.

I was out recently, just getting set up, decoys were out, my gun still in the case, my shells still in my box, when I saw a flock of geese coming in from the north. I had time to get just one shell in my gun before they were close. I pulled up and fired, the bird crumpled. It landed like this:



You don't need 3' or 3 1/2" shells, BBB, T shot, etc. Just get them in range. It's more fun that way, too.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Been shooting 3" #2's at geese for 15 years. I wouldn't shoot anything else. Ever seen how a T shot patterns? ... Like crap. leave the 3 1/2" shells at home. All they are good for is a bit more dense pattern and a sore shoulder. They give no more kill range as some think. 
Spend more time behind your windshield than hunting and you should be able to put some birds on the ground, if your willing to put in the work. Good luck bud. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I always think of geese as the big game of waterfowl, you have to hunt them like a deer or elk-know the area they're in, know where they like to go, find out when they like to be there, and try to intercept them somewhere along the way. They also have a habit of showing up at the same place and time for 2 or 3 days straight and then not showing up when you're there on the 4th day waiting for them....


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

So first off, thank you everyone for the advice so far. I feel a lot better knowing that 20ga 3" #2 shot is effective. I have already taken 4 coot and one small black and white duck with it. I am glad to know it will take a goose because i like it. I have been hunting Ogden Bay and seen plenty of geese fly over but far too high. I am also hampered by no boat and no dog. My best mobility so far has been my waders and i bring along my fishing pole with a treble hook for when the water is too deep. Strange i know but I am a good cast and had to come up with something innovative. I'm hoping my luck gets better. I'm also hoping to run into a mallard or 3. once again thank you for helping a newbie.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Pumpgunner said:


> I always think of geese as the big game of waterfowl, you have to hunt them like a deer or elk-know the area they're in, know where they like to go, find out when they like to be there, and try to intercept them somewhere along the way. They also have a habit of showing up at the same place and time for 2 or 3 days straight and then not showing up when you're there on the 4th day waiting for them....


Ain't that the truth. Sucks to be the guy that hunts them on that 4th day and gets skunked.

And to address the load question one last time, you don't need to shoot 3.5" magnum T's. 3" loads work just fine. My personal opinion is that the 3.5" loads are way over-hyped. Find a load and pattern that works well for you and your hunting style then stick with it - whether it be 2s, BB, BBB, T, etc.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I feel extra opinionated lately, so here's my two cents again. If you shot those coot on Utah Lake, you might want to think twice about eating them. They are bottom feeders and could have elevated levels of toxins you see in fish from the lake there. At the very least, you might not want to make them a regular meal.


----------

